# Memes or comedy trends you absolutely hate?



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

Because the late 2010's and the 2020's are proving to be a chaotic mess with some old memes like the Troll face being revived for the sake of being edgy and the obnoxious 15.ai being more common, this means there is gonna be more garbage being dumped into the meme community cesspool.

I think the 15.AI SpongeBob Translation memes are the worst and probably the most annoying, I originally really disliked the Chips Ahoy meme as it got extremely milked, but hey, that's what most memes become anyways.

There's this one uploader named Enemy5p0tted (whom was also on that said Chips Ahoy trend) and is still on the "Fortnite haha" trend who makes these mass-produced SpongeBob videos, all have the same outcome with the only differences being just what the plot is like "Translate Penis into Albanian" or "Say Obama in Swedish" or some similar thing like that


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 30, 2021)

Laugh tracks were the trend I hated but thankfully they have died out. So many good comedy shows that would have been better without them.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 30, 2021)

Spongebob memes have never been funny.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Dec 30, 2021)

The "Tell me X without telling me X" meme. I don't know why but it makes me irrationally. homicidally angry, whenever somebody uses it I want to batter their face into jelly. Same with the "Sir, this is a Wendy's" meme.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm kind of mixed with the use of laugh tracks, I seen some points where they're used for absolutely no reason or some points there in such an awkward but unfunny situation it seems somewhat fitting, I can get why people see them annoying because nobody wants to hear the sound of people from the 1960's screaming like a bunch of horses because someone said "Bazinger"


----------



## Vingle (Dec 30, 2021)

Beautiful Border said:


> The "Tell me X without telling me X" meme. I don't know why but it makes me irrationally. homicidally angry, whenever somebody uses it I want to batter their face into jelly. Same with the "Sir, this is a Wendy's" meme.


Sir, this is a Wendy's.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Dec 30, 2021)

self deprecating humor
at some point it stopped being funny to me and now i just view the people doing it as sad and pathetic


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

>Self deprecating humor

I can see what you mean, a huge portion of the people who do that type of humor are the generic twitter furries who are like "haha I'm in maid dress I'm such a huge weirdo" or "haha sex, I'm such a slut" whilst they're some 28 old man living somewhere in New Jersey


----------



## Jennifer Lopez (Dec 30, 2021)

Therapist: (literally anything) can’t hurt you. It isn’t real.
(Literally anything): (insert photo of literally anything.)


----------



## Born to Be Wasted (Dec 30, 2021)

Every meme post-2016 is forced and painfully unfunny


----------



## verissimus (Dec 30, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Spongebob memes have never been funny.


Much as I want to agree with you, the "a few moments later" thing isn't bad.  Hopefully that's the only nice thing I will say about that show.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Dec 30, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> self deprecating humor
> at some point it stopped being funny to me and now i just view the people doing it as sad and pathetic


Oh man. I used to make tons of self-deprecating jokes, until I realized that they make people view me not as a bold and humorous guy who can laugh at his shortcomings, but as a fucking loser.


----------



## soft breathing (Dec 30, 2021)

'am I the only one who...'

yes. the chosen one. the only one on this planet. special child. very important. nobody will ever be/think/look/act like you.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

I should've mentioned this too, memes where sex or sexual jokes are the "punchline" or main part are the most fucking annoying, like Pumkat, Mime & Dash or Shadman-related Humor, I don't get why some think releasing fluids from their nuts can count as comedy in any way.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> Laugh tracks were the trend I hated but thankfully they have died out. So many good comedy shows that would have been better without them.


The producers are basically saying: please clap/laugh/cry. Sitcoms then were filmed during a live studio audience, sorta like modern plays. I can think for myself, thanks.

Political memes, I HATE them. They are overly long for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Enceladus (Dec 30, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> self deprecating humor
> at some point it stopped being funny to me and now i just view the people doing it as sad and pathetic


 There is a big difference between self-deprecating humor and the people who uncomfortably giggle about how fucked up they are.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 30, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Oh man. I used to make tons of self-deprecating jokes, until I realized that they make people view me not as a bold and humorous guy who can laugh at his shortcomings, but as a fucking loser.


Feel like people just laugh at this just to be polite, otherwise it just become awkward.


----------



## Gravemind (Dec 30, 2021)

I have hated every single new meme that was forced into the public sphere of consciousness for the last decade until I eventually came around to some of them, and I still continue to immediately hate any new memes.

Horny/fetish memes will never be permissible either, for that matter. Degenerates.


----------



## Spicey McHaggis (Dec 30, 2021)

Anime memes. Even when the text is funny, the anime part ruins it for me.


----------



## dreamworks face (Dec 30, 2021)

Fake: Gay is something of a dumb meme, but it has its uses.

The real horror is fucking reddit bots.

Behold what happens whenever you say "Fake: Gay" on reddit


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

Most reddit bots are pointless or annoying, there's some funny as fuck ones like that translator one that destroys people's posts via google translate and that's about it, ones like profanity counter or "is OP (insert race here)?" is low quality comedy.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Dec 30, 2021)

I have grown weary of templates used for "memes" and tumblr-style humor ("When this happens" followed by a reaction image)

Plus, the following template you now see on almost every video.

X: *Set-up for the joke* (ex: We have this thing at home, we're gonna fingerpaint tonight)
Y: *punchline* (ex: Thing at home:, The kid named paint)
Z: MM:SS of a video that serves as the punchline


----------



## Swagstika (Dec 30, 2021)

The "adulting is hard" trend that is mostly dead now.
No. Adulting is not hard. It's you who suck. Stop insisting that you need asspats for basic grownup behavior.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 30, 2021)

A "joke" that involves an army of "" or some normie tv star reaction gif


----------



## skxllfxcker (Dec 30, 2021)

the 21st century humor videos. they are so annoying.


----------



## Charles P. Scene (Dec 30, 2021)

"Be gay, do crime." 85% of the people chanting this aren't even gay and the closest they've probably gotten to committing a crime is thinking about doing it.


----------



## troon patrol (Dec 30, 2021)

"that's what she said" is probably the lowest effort joke also, the dumbest and hardly ever actually funny. The only thing worse than that joke is the follow up "not with her mouth full" which is somehow dumber.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 30, 2021)

People thinking stand up is just an opportunity to rant about your politics or your life in general.

I don't even know why, but I tried watching Ilana Glazer's Amazon Prime stand up special and it was horrible, all she does is rant, in particular ranting about how great it is that people aren't forced into gender norms anymore, no real attempts at jokes or being funny, the audience did more clapping than laughing.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> Laugh tracks were the trend I hated but thankfully they have died out. So many good comedy shows that would have been better without them.


That being said, I'd love to see special versions of TV shows with the laugh tracks completely unimplemented.  Those edits of Big Bang Theory without them are surreal. 








Dandelion Eyes said:


> Oh man. I used to make tons of self-deprecating jokes, until I realized that they make people view me not as a bold and humorous guy who can laugh at his shortcomings, but as a fucking loser.


The inverse, acting cocky, actually works surprisingly well, and only pisses off the kind of people who deserve to get pissed off.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 30, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> People thinking stand up is just an opportunity to rant about your politics or your life in general.
> 
> I don't even know why, but I tried watching Ilana Glazer's Amazon Prime stand up special and it was horrible, all she does is rant, in particular ranting about how great it is that people aren't forced into gender norms anymore, no real attempts at jokes or being funny, the audience did more clapping than laughing.


The only person ever to do that well was George Carlin and it was more about watching him rant about random stuff in a funny old man way not about him making any grand political point.


----------



## MoffAlbert (Dec 30, 2021)

I just hate the fact that every piece of media nowadays has to be stuffed with quips. Marvel movies ruined a whole generation of media .


----------



## skjora (Dec 30, 2021)

I guess simply people holding themselves back too much for PR reasons. Which in turn creates an environment where the few people that *do* go against that mostly go straight for basic shock value without insight or finesse.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 30, 2021)

With some exceptions, I’m sick of seeing Wojack and its spin offs. I hate the aesthetic. Least rage comics didn’t sear my retinas.

Also don’t care much for the modern versions of the doge meme. Just let it die already. (Not the dog himself, he’s cute)


----------



## Chao Garden (Dec 30, 2021)

"nobody: 
absolutely no one:
not a single soul:
not even josh moon:"
I don't see them as often anymore but this meme format used to be everywhere. sometimes it didn't even make sense and was used incorrectly


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 30, 2021)

"If only you knew how bad things really are" stopped being funny after the second time I saw it. It's so low effort and used all too often in horrorcow or grosscow threads.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 30, 2021)

If it's popular on Reddit or Twitter, I hate it.

Jokes about current events lose steam in a heartbeat. 

Leeroy Jenkins has, sadly, not aged well.


MoffAlbert said:


> I just hate the fact that every piece of media nowadays has to be stuffed with quips. Marvel movies ruined a whole generation of media .





Pissmaster said:


> That being said, I'd love to see special versions of TV shows with the laugh tracks completely unimplemented.  Those edits of Big Bang Theory without them are surreal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nerd humor and endless pop culture references need to fucking burn.


----------



## Gravemind (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh, thought of another one.

I hate the modern day format of short-form video clip memes, especially when they all stick to the same formulaic nonsense ad nauseum. And the fact that people have gotten either really bad and/or really lazy with their musical punchlines for said video memes.

A part of me acknowledges that the "old" Vine stuff really wasn't that different in terms of format, and yet I can't help but feel that it was still somehow of better quality than a lot of what's been pushed out for the last few years now. Could just me being full on "NEW THING BAD, OLD THING GOOD" when it was probably never good in the first place, but I still found (and find, when I go back to watch old Vine compilations) more entertaining.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

Gravemind said:


> I hate the modern day format of short-form video clip memes



Yea, that's kind of what my original post is about, their point is barely to be about comedy, only winning some of that ad revenue.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 30, 2021)

This collosal faggot who just reads zoomer tweets and fake laughs at the end and probably makes seven figures a year for it.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

ForgedBlades said:


> This collosal faggot who just reads zoomer tweets and fake laughs at the end and probably makes seven figures a year for it.
> 
> View attachment 2843841


He looks like a poorly done deepfake


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 30, 2021)

ForgedBlades said:


> This collosal faggot who just reads zoomer tweets and fake laughs at the end and probably makes seven figures a year for it.
> 
> View attachment 2843841


I wanna shove a brick in that stupid gaping mouth of his.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Dec 30, 2021)

Beautiful Border said:


> The "Tell me X without telling me X" meme. I don't know why but it makes me irrationally. homicidally angry, whenever somebody uses it I want to batter their face into jelly. Same with the "Sir, this is a Wendy's" meme.


Sir, tell me this is a Wendy's without telling me this is a Wendy's.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 31, 2021)

Gravemind said:


> A part of me acknowledges that the "old" Vine stuff really wasn't that different in terms of format, and yet I can't help but feel that it was still somehow of better quality than a lot of what's been pushed out for the last few years now. Could just me being full on "NEW THING BAD, OLD THING GOOD" when it was probably never good in the first place, but I still found (and find, when I go back to watch old Vine compilations) more entertaining.


TikTok videos enrage me. A short looped clip with blasting music is not entertaining.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 31, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> self deprecating humor
> at some point it stopped being funny to me and now i just view the people doing it as sad and pathetic





Ass Sniffer said:


> >Self deprecating humor
> 
> I can see what you mean, a huge portion of the people who do that type of humor are the generic twitter furries who are like "haha I'm in maid dress I'm such a huge weirdo" or "haha sex, I'm such a slut" whilst they're some 28 old man living somewhere in New Jersey





Dandelion Eyes said:


> Oh man. I used to make tons of self-deprecating jokes, until I realized that they make people view me not as a bold and humorous guy who can laugh at his shortcomings, but as a fucking loser.





Enceladus said:


> There is a big difference between self-deprecating humor and the people who uncomfortably giggle about how fucked up they are.


Ehh, you need to be able to mock yourself. Having a stick up your ass and treating everything about you as Serious Business is lolcowish behavior.


----------



## TowinKarz (Dec 31, 2021)

Self Depreciation :  I'm a lazy ass bastard, so lazy I got fat! Funny huh? 

Self Depreciating Humor : I'm so lazy, I don't even exercise caution. 

There's a difference, and too many people don' realize that just calling yourself a loser isn't funny all by itself.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 31, 2021)

TowinKarz said:


> Self Depreciation :  I'm a lazy ass bastard, so lazy I got fat! Funny huh?
> 
> Self Depreciating Humor : I'm so lazy, I don't even exercise caution.
> 
> There's a difference, and too many people don' realize that just calling yourself a loser isn't funny all by itself.


Look at Boogie2988 for a perfect example.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 31, 2021)

Product Placement said:


> Laugh tracks were the trend I hated but thankfully they have died out. So many good comedy shows that would have been better without them.


This Drake and Josh reboot is pretty good because of the laugh track.


----------



## Sketch Turner (Dec 31, 2021)

dreamworks face said:


> Fake: Gay is something of a dumb meme, but it has its uses.


This meme is fake and gay.

Also, for me basically anything post-2015. It went to shit when autistic teenagers and phoneposters in general became of enough prominence to fuck up the internet.

Anything related to SiIvaGunner, repurposing of actually good ancient memes into the modern era which ruins their old legacy, those spazzy-arsed Discord bot generated macros/GIFs, stuff that is supposed to be funny because it's not, stuff that is just a meme "because it's popular and repeated" (which defies the very definition of what makes a meme a meme), and Touhou fumos* bug me more anything. Probably in part due to the fact these memes not only help upstream people into troon culture but because the people who make these and like these are often complete fucking cunts.

* It pisses me off even more that I actually think these are really cute, but most people who make memes around them just have a horrible aura around them and often are part of the retro tech troon rat king. (Oh well, I have a plushie of Purple Heart from Hyperdimension Neptunia and it didn't cost £200 lol)


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 31, 2021)

Almost all the memes on this chart, pick your Cancer!!


----------



## Micotil 300 (Dec 31, 2021)

Minion memes still make the rounds on FB, moreso from people trying to be "ironic" than people posting them because they find them funny. I don't particularly care about _irony; _they are fucking cringe-inducing regardless of why they exist. I can't believe no one said that yet. Too easy? 

Oh, and "OK boomer" and "Karen!" is annoying as well. It was funny and relatable like twice, but it can stop now.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 31, 2021)

The fact that [Insert patently stupid or just flat out insult with no cleverness or humor behind it] and ending it with "It's just a joke, yur jus triggurd n have no sense of humor" is still a thing. 

I want effort put into comedy again, gawdammit.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 1, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> People thinking stand up is just an opportunity to rant about your politics or your life in general.
> 
> I don't even know why, but I tried watching Ilana Glazer's Amazon Prime stand up special and it was horrible, all she does is rant, in particular ranting about how great it is that people aren't forced into gender norms anymore, no real attempts at jokes or being funny, the audience did more clapping than laughing.



Also when women stand up comics make period jokes. Yes, I'm aware how disgusting they are, yet I don't talk about it to tons of strangers.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 1, 2022)

Dolphin Lundgren said:


> Also when women stand up comics make period jokes. Yes, I'm aware how disgusting they are, yet I don't talk about it to tons of strangers.


On that track, how has women talking about sex in a crude way not been brought up yet? See: Amy Schumer, Sarah Silverman

Related: cute animated characters swearing and talking about/doing gross sex acts.

Neither of these things are acceptable substitutes for a punchline.


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 1, 2022)

"Memes" that are just screenshots of twitter, tumblr, or ifunny


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 1, 2022)

The Libertarian/whatthefuckever memes. You know the ones. The ones with a four pointed star and everyone is listed according to politics or some shit. Usually with wojacks, combining two intensely aggravating memes together.

Also the virgin/chad thing. Fuck that shit.


----------



## New Year's Sperg (Jan 1, 2022)

El Risitas.

That video was unfunny to begin with and I don't really get why it became popular years later. 

His stupid, punchable, face is literally plastered everywhere as an emoji, which is rather annoying.


----------



## A Series Of Tubes (Jan 1, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> "Memes" that are just screenshots of twitter, tumblr, or ifunny
> View attachment 2847223


These become worse the more and more jpeg artifacts they have from dumb phonefags recompressing them over and over the more they get saved. Bonuses for parts of the screencap getting cut/cropped out more & more as well.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 1, 2022)

“ratio”
”yb better”
”you fell off”






I see this on Twitter and every time I think it’s a grown adult masquerading as a child trying to use Generation Z slang.


----------



## Diet Purple Pepsi (Jan 1, 2022)

I hate pretty much anything Taika Waititi is involved in. I didn't like What We Do in the Shadows or Thor: Ragnarok's humor. I know saying something is "reddit humor" is in and of itself an overused meme, but it's the first thing that comes to mind when I think of his writing.


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Jan 1, 2022)

"69 nice" memes. How can people still find it funny after seeing it the 100th time?

Part of me thinks it's less about finding it funny and more about showing everyone how quirky & wacky you are.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Jan 1, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> The Libertarian/whatthefuckever memes. You know the ones. The ones with a four pointed star and everyone is listed according to politics or some shit. Usually with wojacks, combining two intensely aggravating memes together.
> 
> Also the virgin/chad thing. Fuck that shit.


I'm curious what you mean by "4 pointed star"


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Jan 3, 2022)

Virtual signaling, I really can't stand this shit when I used to go to comedy clubs.


----------



## Hijaboholic (Jan 3, 2022)

Wojaks. They are overused and are no longer funny, except for a few rare cases.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jan 3, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Oh man. I used to make tons of self-deprecating jokes, until I realized that they make people view me not as a bold and humorous guy who can laugh at his shortcomings, but as a fucking loser.










The Last Stand said:


> Political memes, I HATE them. They are overly long for no reason whatsoever.


Only Leftist memes. 

Anyway, my biggest hate in comedy trends is everyone pretending comediennes are amusing. Fat women are not inherently funny. Ugly lesbians from Tasmania are not funny. Ginger hags like Kathy Griffin are not funny.
One woman I do think is actually very funny and a talented film writer is Amy Schumer...but her stand-up material is terrible. She should stick to writing scripts and acting.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 3, 2022)

Memes where the punchline is "haha horny anime picture". Specifically those youtube community posts that are being recommended to me NON FUCKING STOP.


----------



## UselessPieceOfShit (Jan 3, 2022)

Wojaks used to be funny, but now people take this shit too seriously and use them for some 3deep5me doomer narratives. See youtuber MilleniaThinker. People mostly use them to be edgy on the Internet, especially Doomer Wojaks. I hate this shit so much, at least with other memes, people use them to be funny. This shit on ther hand, is just people bitching about their lifes.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jan 3, 2022)

*E*


----------



## MidUSA (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm extremely tired of seeing two people having some argument, one saying the other is overreacting in some way; and them some third miserable fag butts in and says something like 

"shh... we can't have nuanced discussions in these here parts. This is the internet" 

The latter part varies, but it always starts with the shushing. 

It's such a tired, bitchy snipe, that often doesn't even refer to someone actually being hyperbolic anymore.


----------



## Propane Ganda (Jan 4, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Memes where the punchline is "haha horny anime picture". Specifically those youtube community posts that are being recommended to me NON FUCKING STOP.


These are schemes to get people to click on videos. They post the image with a comment saying "sauce in comments of this vid" and they link to a shitpost meme they stole. Basically, they get views on their shitpost status channel from people looking for uncropped rule 34 images.


----------



## Mulva69 (Jan 5, 2022)

Replacing the word "the" with "teh" or "da".

Also hated "da bomb".


----------



## UncleAircraftGun (Jan 5, 2022)

Any meme that involves taking a funny image, adding words before it and calling it a day.

"No one:
Literally no one:"

"X can't hurt you.
X: "


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jan 5, 2022)

Niggernerd said:


> A "joke" that involves an army of "" or some normie tv star reaction gif



thats one of the things white females and black males both do. another is how they dont use fucking sidewalks


and to answer OP's question the sheer amount of jews in comedy. like why the fuck are they half of all comedians and they are like 1 percent of the population?


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Jan 6, 2022)

soft breathing said:


> 'am I the only one who...'
> 
> yes. the chosen one. the only one on this planet. special child. very important. nobody will ever be/think/look/act like you.


"...no. just me? ok..."


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Jan 6, 2022)

Niggernerd said:


> or some normie tv star reaction gif


On my Facebook and Twitter profiles, I have this fucking follower who responds to everything I post with the same damn reaction Gifs of either Michael Scott from The Office or some fat curly-haired comedian whose name I forget [Seth Rogen?]. It's so lame and makes me look like a normalfag.


----------



## Two Dollars (Jan 11, 2022)

Video: *something that was in the video*
Me: *my reaction to the video*

I can’t think of a single good reason why anyone would want to type like this. You’re the one writing a comment on a video, so obviously people know you’re the one saying its contents, and that those contents are directed at the video. Stop saying that you’re going to say something and just fucking say it.

Also, aLtErNaTiNg LeTtErS and the annoying Spongebob dolphin image (or whatever it was) used to say someone is stupid. It’s the Internet equivalent of a kid arguing with their mom by repeating whatever they said in a high-pitched voice, and it’s the most childish shit imaginable.
_“You should eat all your vegetables, Timmy.”
“yOu ShOuLd EaT aLl YoUr VeGeTaBlEs, TiMmY!”_
It doesn’t help that Spongebob memes were generally good before this became wildly popular, and nearly every new Spongebob meme since has been terrible.


----------



## Sandraker (Jan 11, 2022)

The majority of memes for the past 5 years felt like its void of humor and I've been finding it harder to laugh at most internet "jokes" by the day.

Worse are 
- "Anime porn crop" 
- Touch grass
- any meme where Peter griffin or RDJ explains the meme
-ratio
- any punchline that ends with "we gay" or some shit
- "yeah and?"
- X with no context in general that floods youtube and Twitter 

Only 2 exceptions is putting timbs on game characters and ripbozo cause the song is funny along side this panel


----------



## Sperghetti (Jan 11, 2022)

Add another vote here for self-deprecating and "relatable" humor. Especially because these things tend to go hand-in-hand more often than not. There's just something weirdly juvenile about it to me, like high school girls laughing "omg, we are suuuuch nerds!" except it's people in their 20's laughing how they're so depressed and such losers.

Also, pretty much any meme that's just a reaction image and a caption that starts with "When..." I have no idea why that gets under my skin, but it does.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jan 11, 2022)

Political compass memes are never, ever funny. You would have to be deeply autistic to find any humour in them.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 11, 2022)

Utilitarian Clit Dick said:


> Political compass memes are never, ever funny. You would have to be deeply autistic to find any humour in them.


They're more or less just those old D&D alignment charts but instead of arbitrary definitions for a tabletop game its now arbitrary definitions by old bastards who have nothing better to do. Hell I'd say it takes less effort than the alignment charts since that requires you to know the system, get a picture, and usually accompany it with a quote.


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 11, 2022)

Whatever these are/were supposed to be.


----------



## Wormy (Jan 11, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> TikTok videos enrage me. A short looped clip with blasting music is not entertaining.


I'm at the point that if I hear...
-that fucking Jeffrey Bezos song
-that fucking banjo tune
-that fucking chipmunk Oh no no no no no song
-that fucking "my mother told me" song

I'll run towards the nearest living thing and kill it.


----------



## Chao Garden (Jan 12, 2022)

Everything from /r/tttrrraaaannnsss or however it's spelled is unfunny and probably also gross/creepy. Just "DWESS GO SPINNY!!! uwu *happy gay sounds*"


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 12, 2022)

Grown adults talking like babies or a lobotomized Ned Flanders.

“What a heckin good doggo woof woof!”

“Don’t you nom the last of my tenderinos!”

“You made a racism! Oof  Big heckin yikes there Trumperino! Better offer some apple Polly woggies to the UwU blackie wackies!”

Shit like that. It’s like an even more autistic version of Nadsat.

Stay off Reddit


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 12, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> Grown adults talking like babies or a lobotomized Ned Flanders.
> 
> “What a heckin good doggo woof woof!”
> 
> ...


I want something like a new Unabomber manifesto to be written in that whole style.


----------



## Kaktus Kompot (Jan 12, 2022)

A lot of modern humour is exemplified by the fact that "shitpost" no longer has a negative connotation, like it used to a couple of years ago. The fact that you posted unfunny, low-effort bullshit "ironically" does not make it witty, amusing or original. 
I think the whole awful modern humor is an interesting and complex phenomenon and my personal theory is that it's similar to dadaism: an art movement that formed based on people's shock and pain from World War I and was intentionally nonsensical and dismissive as a way to cope with trauma by not taking things seriously. Although, that makes me wonder what combination of factors managed to psychologically traumatise the modern youth harder than goddamn WW1.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> View attachment 2879800View attachment 2879801View attachment 2879802
> Whatever these are/were supposed to be.


Those were everywhere in the early-mid 2010s; I always figured they were memes for middle-aged women on Facebook.  I've never seen a good one


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 12, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Those were everywhere in the early-mid 2010s; I always figured they were memes for middle-aged women on Facebook.  I've never seen a good one


Eeyup. Wine moms and wine aunts on Facebook.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 12, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> TikTok videos enrage me. A short looped clip with blasting music is not entertaining.


The worst is when you're next to someone who keeps rewatching the same one over and over..


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm pretty sure half of Joe Rogan's commenters are pro-chinese bots or actual chinese citizenry, it's hard to tell.


----------



## milk (Jan 12, 2022)

normalfags calling others normies


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 12, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> I'm at the point that if I hear...
> -that fucking Jeffrey Bezos song
> -that fucking banjo tune
> -that fucking chipmunk Oh no no no no no song
> ...


Being around people that constantly quote Tiktok songs has made me hyper vigilant when speaking. Any word could prompt them to sing.


----------



## Grog (Jan 12, 2022)

Whenever a new movie, show or game comes out and all its fans coordinate to spam some forced meme about it all over the Internet. Some examples: that one with some superhero with a moustache talking down to someone who's lying on the floor, the "where the fuck are we" thing from Deltarune, the Devil May Cry V main characters dancing and drinking Monster cans.

Oh and anything with the Joker.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 12, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> View attachment 2879800View attachment 2879801View attachment 2879802
> Whatever these are/were supposed to be.


The only thing that was equal to these in terms of sheer unfunny awful bullshit were those Facebook bit-strip things where they made shitty caricatures of idiot fat people to look like large headed cartoons having _wild-n-zany _ adventures


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jan 12, 2022)

N


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jan 12, 2022)

Utilitarian Clit Dick said:


> Political compass memes are never, ever funny. You would have to be deeply autistic to find any humour in them.



they are better than the *he he he were gay isnt that funny* memes


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jan 17, 2022)

Political Late night show comedians.
They are annoying liberal talking heads that are not insightful and most importantly ARE INCAPABLE OF TELLING A FUNNY JOKE.


----------



## cummytummies (Jan 19, 2022)

Those "two hours later" etc. Spongebob cards used in the middle of memes. Even worse when it's used four additional times after you've gotten the joke.
That recent "what" meme that repurposes the old motivational photo template. It's literally never funny.
Any meme that requires knowledge of capeshit or flavor of the month Netflix specials. Bonus points if it's not even a joke, just a way of saying " real life is just like the moooovies".


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Jan 19, 2022)

Anything with Shrek. Any time someone tells me how much they love memes. Anything with everyone: me: nobody: absolutely nobody: not a living soul:. Bottom text

"This aged like milk"
"This thing is funny to me because I am x"
"I clicked off of porn to watch this video"
"I've never opened a video on this channel so early"
"Notification squad roll out"
"Oof"
"blah blah blah at home"

Depression humor sucks. I hate when people glorify how sad they are. 

"Sunday scaries". If you dread your job that much just neck yourself


----------



## soft breathing (Jan 19, 2022)

This 'new' trend (or rather one I've just recently discovered) some YouTubers do where they don't just say 'smash the like button' but try to make a weird joke around it. 

For example, the one that for some reason stuck with me:  'if you liked this video, go to the like button's store 5 minutes before closing and browse around for 30 minutes and leave without buying anything'. 

What even is that shit? It's annoying and painfully unfunny. Stop it. 

For anyone wondering which channel I'm referring to: MrBallen. 
He's been on my frontpage for some time, I gave some of his videos a watch, and that's just one of many points why I pretty much instantly stopped watching him.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Jan 20, 2022)

soft breathing said:


> This 'new' trend (or rather one I've just recently discovered) some YouTubers do where they don't just say 'smash the like button' but try to make a weird joke around it.
> 
> For example, the one that for some reason stuck with me:  'if you liked this video, go to the like button's store 5 minutes before closing and browse around for 30 minutes and leave without buying anything'.
> 
> ...


Imagine clicking on YouTube frontpage videos on purpose


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Jan 20, 2022)

I hate how anime fans, furries, & whatever gaming fandom is hip (before, it was all undertale fans, now, it's friday night funking) keep taking existing memes and replacing the people in them with their own shit characters. They're not even adding anything to the joke or altering the punchline. It's so lazy.


----------



## SkaTastic (Jan 29, 2022)

Shitposting with *The Lorax Full script *or some other old af copypasta is one of the most annoying things ever.



Lowlife Adventures said:


> I hate how anime fans, furries, & whatever gaming fandom is hip (before, it was all undertale fans, now, it's friday night funking) keep taking existing memes and replacing the people in them with their own shit characters. They're not even adding anything to the joke or altering the punchline. It's so lazy.


You see it a lot in artist circles and it happens with almost every fandom it seems, and they use the most normie format possible.


----------



## Worj (Jan 29, 2022)

The whole "biblically accurate x" meme just pisses me off because it isn't even true, I'd love to see the faggot that even came up with that "meme" show me what bible verse(s) he is basing this all off of.

Also any reference to any Marvel/Star Wars movie or show. If you watch any of those you need to kill yourself immediately, let alone making memes out of them


----------



## Luigi McPizza (Mar 20, 2022)

Political compass memes and history memes are so unfunny, repetitive and autistic.


----------



## Sandraker (Mar 20, 2022)

Adding "-ussy" to anything or anyone you want to fuck. 

If you want to stick it in some twink's asshole it doesn't need to be called bussy


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Mar 20, 2022)

Saying "POV you are ____" while the image or video is not a POV.

Or any "Laughs in ______" / "Sad ______ noises". It's just a shitty excuse to not come up with a proper punch line.


----------



## UselessPieceOfShit (Mar 26, 2022)

Marissa Moira said:


> I want something like a new Unabomber manifesto to be written in that whole style.


The Industrial Revolution and it's consequences have been a big yikes moment for the humxn race.


----------



## Bass (Mar 26, 2022)

Marissa Moira said:


> I want something like a new Unabomber manifesto to be written in that whole style.


The heckin' industrial revolutionrino and it's consequences was a big oopsie-doopsie for all mankind...oof sweaty.

Edit: I got ninjarino'd.  Yikes.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 26, 2022)

Minorities embracing the worst stereotypes


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 26, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Minorities embracing the worst stereotypes



I dislike minority standup comedians who make 90% of their jokes about their own stereotypes. That's like middle school tier humor. At least Hasan Minhaj talks mostly about current events or issues instead of focusing solely on the Indian American Muslim experience.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 26, 2022)

Laughter.


----------



## glass_houses (Mar 26, 2022)

Red Hood said:


> Laughter.


You mean canned laughter? Because that shit is cancer. Dirty, rotten, nasty, stinking cancer.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 26, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> You mean canned laughter? Because that shit is cancer. Dirty, rotten, nasty, stinking cancer.


No. Just laughter.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't understand when people yell out SHEEEESH. I'm almost positive it's a TikTok thing


----------



## Valstrax (Apr 13, 2022)

The new Twitter meme that's basically "[x] is so cool" "THEIR NAME IS [title of series they're from]" with a Fairly Odd Parents reaction image, it's not funny the first time and it isn't funny the 67th time.
Edit: The whole #MorbiusSweep thing isn't funny either.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Apr 13, 2022)

I despise the ‘awkward’ comedy that seems to be mostly a New Zealand thing but has gone too far.
Flight of the Conchords were the first guys to import this style of comedy to the US, and in the wake of its success we’ve seen people like Taika Cohen (aka Waititi), Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant overuse it, then push the awkwardness up to 11. Generally speaking if it’s not immediately funny then continuing to hammer the ‘joke’ for sixty or ninety seconds of socially disjointed eye rolling, shuffling, polite coughing and uncomfortable silence is not going to recoup the cost.
Cringe comedy like this is unfunny, unimaginative, stale and jejeune and I hate it.


----------



## Montalbane (Apr 13, 2022)

Relatable humor when its only relatable if you're a sad sack of shit.
Loud noise and fucking laugh tracks (tiktok is especially at fault here)
Memes about the kind of porn you consume.
Memes about the dead nigger abomination that is "nerd culture".
Political memes that amount to pure seething and coping.
Lgbtq memes.
Memes about history or science that are just factoids which may or may not be false and got repeated ad nauseam.
-bois memes.

Basically if its on reddit or on instagram its unfunny.

Also comedies nowadays are purely scatological,we've reverted back to fart and sex jokes.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Apr 13, 2022)

I absolutely despise “educational”comics/monologue that retell historical events with a “humorous” twits. 
They’re never funny, most of the times it’s either fanfiction or completely in accurate and off the make. 

I also hate most “funny” reels on Instagram because it’s mostly young wealthy white women flexing being wealthy.


----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (Apr 13, 2022)

MoffAlbert said:


> I just hate the fact that every piece of media nowadays has to be stuffed with quips. Marvel movies ruined a whole generation of media .


No, that was Joss Whedon. Marvel just carried its bloated quip corpse around like Weekend at Bernie's.


----------



## Mortin Shart (Apr 13, 2022)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> I don't understand when people yell out SHEEEESH. I'm almost positive it's a TikTok thing


Like all things tik tok, it comes from niggers.


----------



## Frozen in time (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't find meta irony to be funny it is just zoomer nerd  humor also political Compass  memes most of the time are unfunny all though there are some funny ones  again just zoomer nerd humer and history memes as some  who likes history i don't find history memes to be funny and also wojaks are not funny except for the 30 year old boomer memes


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 14, 2022)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> I don't understand when people yell out SHEEEESH. I'm almost positive it's a TikTok thing


That was always a thing on cartoons.  It's a clean way of expressing exasperation.


----------



## Forprexxer (Apr 15, 2022)

Worj said:


> The whole "biblically accurate x" meme just pisses me off because it isn't even true, I'd love to see the faggot that even came up with that "meme" show me what bible verse(s) he is basing this all off of.
> 
> Also any reference to any Marvel/Star Wars movie or show. If you watch any of those you need to kill yourself immediately, let alone making memes out of them


I find those ironic because if the "Biblically accurate angels" that tumblr faggots obsess over were actually Biblically accurate they would be violently repulsed by the faggots' queerness and acts of sodomy.


Sketch Turner said:


> Touhou fumos* bug me more anything. Probably in part due to the fact these memes not only help upstream people into troon culture but because the people who make these and like these are often complete fucking cunts.
> 
> * It pisses me off even more that I actually think these are really cute, but most people who make memes around them just have a horrible aura around them and often are part of the retro tech troon rat king. (Oh well, I have a plushie of Purple Heart from Hyperdimension Neptunia and it didn't cost £200 lol)


I pretty much clicked on this thread for the sole reason that I wanted to complain about fumos, there are so many retarded memes where the punchline is literally just a fumo's existence. It was never funny and it's actively aggravating now that everyone is doing it. I also hate how discord servers have these retarded rules "don't post any burned fumos, or videos of people throwing or punching fumos, or that one guy who deep fried the reimu fumo" its a fucking doll why does its  destruction, or even completely harmless acts of violence against it, set you off so much that you have to prevent yourself from seeing them.

On an unrelated note, those memes where people replace everything in anime memes with walter white and breaking bad are arguably even worse then the anime memes they're making fun of.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 15, 2022)

Ass Sniffer said:


> Most reddit bots are pointless or annoying, there's some funny as fuck ones like that translator one that destroys people's posts via google translate and that's about it, ones like profanity counter or "is OP (insert race here)?" is low quality comedy.


There was a subreddit dedicated to listing and creating a banlist for everyone who don't want these useless bots. Sadly it's gone now, dunno why. It must have offended someone who created a bot or something.


----------



## pen burger (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm sure these have been mentioned but I need to get it out:

For me it's probably a tie between: "That's not how ______ works." and "Tell me you ______ without telling me you ______."

Gotta admit I've been guilty of using the first one from time to time even.


----------



## AverageQuarianEnjoyer (Apr 17, 2022)

"I'm addicted to coffee/wine/beer haha"

Also, Nathan Pyle is aggressively humorless and everyone who copies his shtick strikes me as pretentious.


----------



## Michael Pemulis (Apr 17, 2022)

Clown emojis.


----------



## Two Dollars (Apr 19, 2022)

“I forgor”

As a standalone meme, it’s dumb and unfunny. When people try to fit it into normal conversation (“oh yeah I forgor about that”), it adds absolutely nothing worthwhile and only says “hey everyone look how weird and quirky I am!! xD”.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 25, 2022)

It's now a trend to have anime girls as memes with Impact text. WHAT?


----------



## b0x (Apr 25, 2022)

Basically every Anti Russia meme coming out of this thread





						The Designated Cheeki Breeki in Ukraine Shitting Thread
					

Rules:  If I have to throw you out of this thread because you fucked up that hard, you will be board banned.




					kiwifarms.net
				




They are just.... awful


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (Apr 25, 2022)

This new "Emotional Damage" shit that unfunny zoomers are spamming in youtube comments since they heard funny chinese man say it in funny chinese accent


----------



## Worj (May 2, 2022)

get_ur_gamon said:


> Saying "POV you are ____" while the image or video is not a POV.
> 
> Or any "Laughs in ______" / "Sad ______ noises". It's just a shitty excuse to not come up with a proper punch line.


These all become moderately funny if you insert the word nigger into all of them


----------



## Skitarii (May 2, 2022)

Westerner retards thinking all balkans people are war criminals and repeating the same 5 jokes over and over


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (May 2, 2022)

b0x said:


> Basically every Anti Russia meme coming out of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putin monkey memes are funny, though.

I don't know if anyone mentioned it already, but "my brother in Christ" memes are really stale.


----------



## Clown Balls (May 2, 2022)

"karen gets instant karma"


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (May 3, 2022)

It's a foot in the grave now (thank God), but "no bitches" always bugged me.

It seems like the type of meme that was tailor-made for ratio-obsessed twitter fags.


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 22, 2022)

“Be me” The most overused fucking Chans meme ever, almost every user uses it It makes me want to immolate something it’s so repetitive.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (May 22, 2022)

saying super gay shit like "blowing your homies isnt gay" and "kissing the homies good night" for comedic effect.. its so stupid


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (May 22, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Look at Boogie2988 for a perfect example.



only boogie i know is Boogie1488...


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 22, 2022)

Phimosis Jonisis said:


> This new "Emotional Damage" shit that unfunny zoomers are spamming in youtube comments since they heard funny chinese man say it in funny chinese accent


I hate how obsessed zoomers are with China, nowadays. Fucking propagandists, promoting communism to zoomers


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 5, 2022)

It's dying off, but I've quickly grown to hate the Nerd Emoji. It's another one of those “things I hate” memes, and it's especially popular with annoying twitter faggots as a “repeat what was said and call them stupid” post.


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 5, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> It's dying off, but I've quickly grown to hate the Nerd Emoji. It's another one of those “things I hate” memes, and it's especially popular with annoying twitter faggots as a “repeat what was said and call them stupid” post.


It started off as an ironic meme, which has just made it more grating because there are already plenty of those.


----------



## Willie B. Hardigan (Jul 7, 2022)

Anything I don't personally find funny or humorous. So anything before I turned 18, is classic while everything afterward is strange and bad.


----------



## astr0h (Jul 7, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> It's dying off, but I've quickly grown to hate the Nerd Emoji. It's another one of those “things I hate” memes, and it's especially popular with annoying twitter faggots as a “repeat what was said and call them stupid” post.


Um actually...  Nerd emoji is mature and sophisticated comedy.

Also never liked the "We are not the same" tread.


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 7, 2022)

Worj said:


> The whole "biblically accurate x" meme just pisses me off because it isn't even true, I'd love to see the faggot that even came up with that "meme" show me what bible verse(s) he is basing this all off of.
> 
> Also any reference to any Marvel/Star Wars movie or show. If you watch any of those you need to kill yourself immediately, let alone making memes out of them


This. Also how "biblically accurate angels" are always just thrones. There are other types of angels in Christian mythology but they go ignored for some reason.


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 7, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> It's dying off, but I've quickly grown to hate the Nerd Emoji. It's another one of those “things I hate” memes, and it's especially popular with annoying twitter faggots as a “repeat what was said and call them stupid” post.


For the most part the “repeat what was said and call them stupid” jokes. It's a lazy way of voicing disagreement while at the same time being insulting.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 7, 2022)

AMERICA said:


> This. Also how "biblically accurate angels" are always just thrones. There are other types of angels in Christian mythology but they go ignored for some reason.


There's multiple instances of angels appearing as (handsome) men, and maybe one or two times where a prophet witnessed more abstract heavenly beings during visions. “Be not afraid” was less about appearance and more about human reaction to being in the presence of extradimensional glory, and it enrages me that people try to turn any instance of angels appearing into some eldritch horror story and try to assert that angels are either Putti sculptures or wheels covered with eyes. The archangels especially deserve better and should be allowed to be depicted as the chads they are.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 7, 2022)

I think you all are overthinking the Biblical angels thing, people (self included) are just delighted that there’s wacky shit like that in the Bible that never gets talked about, especially compared to fake and gay lore like seven circles of Hell or baby cherubs. I’ve known plenty of genuinely knowledgeable religious people who had missed the wheels with eyes and are shocked at it the first time they find out. Also, orphanim are psychedelic as hell and tbh I’d rather worship them than Old Man in the Clouds.


Meme trend I hate: that videos have gotten so short and choppy they only last a few seconds if that long. None of its funny.


----------



## Becky McDonald (Jul 7, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> It started off as an ironic meme, which has just made it more grating because there are already plenty of those.


Same with "Ok boomer".
Millennials started using it to air out general grievances in regards to how they'll likely never be able to afford a house, then zoomers used it as a catch-all term for anyone older than them who had a differing opinion on something.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 7, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Laugh tracks were the trend I hated but thankfully they have died out. So many good comedy shows that would have been better without them.


One sitcom that did laugh tracks/studio audience right was Married... With Children. I'm sure they did pad out laughs like most sitcoms do but they didn't give a damn back then and also gave the audience the freedom to be bawdry. Whenever Kelly Bundy appears on stage (when Applegate was a mature adult obviously) the audience would hoot and holler because the hot blonde was there.

One of my favorite moments is just this scene where Al somehow buys an Erwin Rommel's air conditioner that ends up taking out the neighborhood's electricity. The unseen neighbors try to murder the Bundys with Pitchforks and torches. At 3:55 the audience laughter and applause is so loud that Katey Sagal has to repeat her line because they interrupted her.


----------



## Becky McDonald (Jul 7, 2022)

The whole Wenomechainsama/Turi Ip jokes. Zoomers think they've discovered mondegreens/Prisencolinen... and they typically aren't funny in the slightest, other than maybe _Napoli Juve Aperol_, which is mildly entertaining if you know basic Italian culture.

There's also the Nas Daily memes, where some kid flips through his videos to make it sound like he's saying something humourous. Back in my day, if we wanted to make someone sound like they were saying something odd, we actually took their videos, threw 'em in WMM/Vegas, and made YTPs out of it.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> It's dying off, but I've quickly grown to hate the Nerd Emoji. It's another one of those “things I hate” memes, and it's especially popular with annoying twitter faggots as a “repeat what was said and call them stupid” post.


Nerd emoji provides an accurate representation of Twatter fags.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 7, 2022)

Becky McDonald said:


> Nas Daily memes


Some of them can be funny but alot of the ones I see involves some retard flipping videos in a nonsensical pattern which ruins the meme


----------



## Two Dollars (Jul 7, 2022)

Willie B. Hardigan said:


> Anything I don't personally find funny or humorous. So anything before I turned 18, is classic while everything afterward is strange and bad.


I used to be with it, but then they changed what “it” was. Now what I’m with isn’t “it” anymore and what’s “it” seems weird and scary. It’ll happen to you…


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 7, 2022)

Becky McDonald said:


> The whole Wenomechainsama/Turi Ip jokes. Zoomers think they've discovered mondegreens/Prisencolinen... and they typically aren't funny in the slightest, other than maybe _Napoli Juve Aperol_, which is mildly entertaining if you know basic Italian culture.
> 
> There's also the Nas Daily memes, where some kid flips through his videos to make it sound like he's saying something humourous. Back in my day, if we wanted to make someone sound like they were saying something odd, we actually took their videos, threw 'em in WMM/Vegas, and made YTPs out of it.


Never heard of this song till now.




What a funny little song. If you told me "Gangnam Style" was just a fat Korean saying total gibberish I would have had no problem believing that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 7, 2022)

99% of all trends and comedy done in the last 12 years. I can count on my hand the ones that didn't piss me off.


----------



## Daniel Wallace (Jul 7, 2022)

I've never been a fan of YTP videos. Some will have a funny joke here or there, but the ADHD tier random jumps and edits and idea that sudden loud noise=funny just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 7, 2022)

Becky McDonald said:


> Back in my day, if we wanted to make someone sound like they were saying something odd, we actually took their videos, threw 'em in WMM/Vegas, and made YTPs out of it.


Fuck, I miss YouTube Poops...


----------



## Wormy (Jul 7, 2022)

Just reminding that the wojacks,  soyjacks and the blight in human skin that thought them up need to be treated like a history professor in Cambodia that just said Pol Pot rapes hamsters. 

Also fuck you, Nordic gamer creator, ur next.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 7, 2022)

Becky McDonald said:


> Same with "Ok boomer".
> Millennials started using it to air out general grievances in regards to how they'll likely never be able to afford a house, then zoomers used it as a catch-all term for anyone older than them who had a differing opinion on something.


That is funny though. Watching millenials lose their shit at zoomers for hitting them with a better timed version of their own joke is so fucking great because normally the mill can't banter for shit and just gets roasted and more upset. Its the best kind of slap fight, a one-sided one


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Jul 7, 2022)

I think edgy humor from the 1990s and 2000s is way better then Modern edgy humor for example things like jackass AVGN south park and classic Simpsons is way more funnier then those unfunny zoomer memes


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 7, 2022)

Clint Eastwood fan said:


> I think edgy humor from the 1990s and 2000s is way better then Modern edgy humor for example things like jackass AVGN south park and classic Simpsons is way more funnier then those unfunny zoomer memes


Modern 'edgy' humor is still zoomer humor and has kid gloves on versus what was even on sites like Newgrounds in the late 90s/2000s. It's all boxed within the current bubblewrapped zeitgeist.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jul 7, 2022)

Clint Eastwood fan said:


> I think edgy humor from the 1990s and 2000s is way better then Modern edgy humor for example things like jackass AVGN south park and classic Simpsons is way more funnier then those unfunny zoomer memes


Remember when Maddox wasn't a faggot? Or even stupid stuff like Strongbad and Devvo


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

Clint Eastwood fan said:


> I think edgy humor from the 1990s and 2000s is way better then Modern edgy humor for example things like jackass AVGN south park and classic Simpsons is way more funnier then those unfunny zoomer memes


What even are modern edgy memes?


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Jul 7, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Modern 'edgy' humor is still zoomer humor and has kid gloves on versus what was even on sites like Newgrounds in the late 90s/2000s. It's all boxed within the current bubblewrapped zeitgeist.


Yup you said it also 4Chan used to be funny back in the 2000s now all they make is wojak meme sure they might be edgy but there unfunny


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> Remember when Maddox wasn't a faggot? Or even stupid stuff like Strongbad and Devvo


Can't remember a time that didn't exist. Strongbad was hilarious at the time and still gets a smile out of me however.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jul 7, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Can't remember a time that didn't exist. Strongbad was hilarious at the time and still gets a smile out of me however.


In 2001 Maddox was basically king of the edgelords on the internet. He got a lot of love. All now gone from him trying to do other projects, that all sucked. Also he stopped writing funny articles.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> In 2001 Maddox was basically king of the edgelords on the internet. He got a lot of love. All now gone from him trying to do other projects, that all sucked. Also he stopped writing funny articles.


I remember it quite well, I lived through it. Turns out he was mostly just a self proclaimed king of anything and puffed up on his dumbshit ego. I do fondly remember a few of his articles though. Stopped clock and all that.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jul 7, 2022)

"tell me X without telling me X"


----------



## Shek$il (Jul 11, 2022)

Some of these online jokes leak into the real world and I can't help but stop talking for a bit if 420/69 comes up. It's not dramatic or anything but I get so cringed out for a moment I pause to not say something rude before continuing.


----------



## Becky McDonald (Jul 15, 2022)

> "HAHA, RANDOM STEREOTYPICAL THING AN OUT-OF-TOUCH RACIST OLD WHITE MAN WOULD SAY TO A HECKIN NOGGERINO" -


^ This is the most unfunny shit of all time, and I almost want to start a counter-meme that goes something like:

"I's deserve highest pay bcuz I finna get the Air Drake Perc 45s wit da yeezy squeezy boost and I needs dat cheddar"


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 15, 2022)

Anything that comes out of Amy Schumer's mouth. We get it, you have a vagina. She's the reason why people think women are unfunny.


----------



## Shart Attack (Jul 15, 2022)

The "hand holding is lewd" meme is infuriating. It's especially prevalent in weeb circles. Might have been mildly amusing the first time I heard it several years ago, but now it makes me want to bash my head against a wall until I die. Get a new joke, holy fuck.

"I'm about to ruin this man's whole career." First saw this in the Jerry Peet/Lily Orchard thread where his fans were using it to make him seem like an irreverent badass. The quote was something like:

"Depression: Exists.
Lily Orchard: 'I'm about to ruin this man's whole career.'"

 It's linked to Lily Orchard in my head now even if I see it elsewhere, which makes it cringe-inducing.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 15, 2022)

Any joke or line that has been repeated 15 million times by reddit users.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> She's the reason why people think women are unfunny.


Or because they actually talk to women irl


----------



## ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili (Jul 16, 2022)

Have any of you seen the bizarre phenomena on YouTube when it comes to popular recommended videos, where everyone makes the same zoomer joke in the comments section, almost copy and pasted, but they all have hundreds of upvotes?
I'm not even sure if its real people doing this or if its bots, neither would surprise me.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 16, 2022)

The wojak crap has played itself out. The lefty 'chud' crap is boring, just plain boring and poorly implemented, but I like the /pol/ positive chud because of how much more fun it is.
I love pepes, but it's almost become too much of a standard. Kinda want something new.
The internet isn't like it was 15 years ago where weird crap can come from all over the place. I'm starting to feel a little like identification memes are about electronic arts level of assembly line production.

Someone a few years ago wondered about how we went from philosopher raptor to pepe to apu. IDK, I think we need more vibrancy in things.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jul 16, 2022)

Something I really fucking hate in standup comedy is the whole thing now where everyone who goes up to do a tight-five also has to be a philosopher. Comedians can’t be funny anymore, they have to “revolutionize the way you think” or some gay ass bullshit. Like once you get to a certain level, you can’t just be funny, you have to be a modern-day Aristotle. A prime example is Dave Chapelle: he’s a funny dude, but any sort of intellectual shit he’s ever said doesn’t go beyond common sense. Maybe that’s “revolutionary” for 2022, but it’s really just basic-bitch logic. I blame George Carlin.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 16, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Something I really fucking hate in standup comedy is the whole thing now where everyone who goes up to do a tight-five also has to be a philosopher. Comedians can’t be funny anymore, they have to “revolutionize the way you think” or some gay ass bullshit. Like once you get to a certain level, you can’t just be funny, you have to be a modern-day Aristotle. A prime example is Dave Chapelle: he’s a funny dude, but any sort of intellectual shit he’s ever said doesn’t go beyond common sense. Maybe that’s “revolutionary” for 2022, but it’s really just basic-bitch logic. I blame George Carlin.


I hate stand up comedy. Thats were the lowest common denominator gets their opinions nowadays, from glorified clowns.


----------



## murgatroid (Jul 16, 2022)

Lets go brandon. Original video was slightly amusing. Lets go brandon t shirts and stickers are gay.


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 17, 2022)

What if Kiwifarms was around during [insert period here]


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 18, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> “Be me” The most overused fucking Chans meme ever, almost every user uses it It makes me want to immolate something it’s so repetitive.


Fumy eenough, people on 4chan complained about greentexts starting with >be me since at least 2012.
They saw it as mark of an outlander who didn't understand how greentexts by defaullt are about the writer in question unless stated otherwise so starting with it is redundant.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 19, 2022)

I really don't like “group slander” memes, it's always the same few boring video clips with too many words about overly-specific descriptions.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Jul 19, 2022)

YouTube channels like TopNotch Idiots and foos gone wild. Same fucking jokes repeatedly. The only thing worse than those channels are the people who watch them and continually quote the lame ass “jokes” off them.


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jul 20, 2022)

all the nigger memes, you know the ones with all the retarded meme sounds zoomers love.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Jul 20, 2022)

Clint Eastwood fan said:


> I think edgy humor from the 1990s and 2000s is way better then Modern edgy humor for example things like jackass AVGN south park and classic Simpsons is way more funnier then those unfunny zoomer memes


The reason why humor back then was so funny is because no one gave a shit at the time and you didn't have to hold your punches when cracking some jokes. Now, you have to be careful who you offend because reasons. Have you ever seen or heard of Woke comedy?


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Jul 20, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Modern 'edgy' humor is still zoomer humor and has kid gloves on versus what was even on sites like Newgrounds in the late 90s/2000s. It's all boxed within the current bubblewrapped zeitgeist.


I'm a zoomer myself and I don't understand zoomer humor to be honest.


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 22, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> I'm a zoomer myself and I don't understand zoomer humor to be honest.


It's just a shittier modern adaptation of early 2000's lolrandom humor that was the fault of millennials. Most people are generally creatively bankrupt so recycling is the only thing they can do. There isn't much more to understand. As for the comedy, the way it 'works' is just preying on the unexpected generating laughs. But how is it unexpected when every meme is this style of comedy?


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 22, 2022)

Wraith said:


> The wojak crap has played itself out. The lefty 'chud' crap is boring, just plain boring and poorly implemented, but I like the /pol/ positive chud because of how much more fun it is.
> I love pepes, but it's almost become too much of a standard. Kinda want something new.
> The internet isn't like it was 15 years ago where weird crap can come from all over the place. I'm starting to feel a little like identification memes are about electronic arts level of assembly line production.
> 
> Someone a few years ago wondered about how we went from philosopher raptor to pepe to apu. IDK, I think we need more vibrancy in things.


"Uh... You're a.... haha I got it.. a CH-CHUD!!! Gotem!"


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Dec 21, 2022)

Florida jokes are not funny and i will never understand why people find them funny


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 21, 2022)

The "I did not have that on my bingo card" bit...


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Dec 21, 2022)

Johnny Eastwood cash said:


> Florida jokes are not funny and i will never understand why people find them funny


In the same vein, "Australia upsidedown lol" is not funny and never has been, ESPECIALLY when my IRL friends, who fucking live here with me use it.


----------



## Chromeo (Dec 22, 2022)

This annoying setup, which I see constantly in YouTube comments:


> Nobody:
> Literally Nobody:
> Me: [the thing I actually commented to say]



And I'm sure it's already been said (I only read page 9 and 10 and already saw a ton of shit I agree with) but the fucking "hecking" needs to goddamn stop. Not even just "heckin puppers," which is also annoying, but "hecking" ISN'T A FUCKING WORD. Nobody who replaces swear words legitimately says "hecking," at this point it's on par with "folx" as just a word that nonbinary losers from Tumblr/Twitter use to identify one another as being inoffensive and """funny."""
I mean for god's sake, we don't say "Helling." Even "fricking" would be funnier than "hecking." Hecking needed to end like three years ago, but the second best time would be now.


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Any Deep-fry meme. 
Having seen one you´ve seen them all.


----------



## Gondolindrim (Dec 22, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> The "I did not have that on my bingo card" bit...


That shit stopped being funny two years ago and I'm still seeing them.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 22, 2022)

Gondolindrim said:


> That shit stopped being funny two years ago and I'm still seeing them.


Try four or five years ago, but yes.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Dec 23, 2022)

Every Youtube video featuring a clip from a disaster movie has some variation of the following:

"How to survive: be the cameraman."


----------



## Patrick Bait-man (Dec 23, 2022)

YouTube comments in general.

How many times do I have to read the same unfunny recycled garbage that every retard around the sun eats up?


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 23, 2022)

Patrick Baitman said:


> YouTube comments in general.
> 
> How many times do I have to read the same unfunny recycled garbage that every retard around the sun eats up?



This is by far the most extreme example I have:






667 comments, and about 640 of them look to be some variation of "we laugh but he actually has a great life, a wife, a family, kids, friends" etc. Add in the fact this particular video has a bunch of variant copies, and you've now got the same observation being made_ thousands of times in a row_, as if it's an insectoid hive-mind.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 23, 2022)

Do soyjaks even count as humor anymore? If so, the time to old yeller them has long past when even breadtuber YT'ers are using them in thumbnails.


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 23, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Do soyjaks even count as humor anymore? If so, the time to old yeller them has long past when even breadtuber YT'ers are using them in thumbnails.


Soyjaks were *never funny.*


----------



## Mister Uno (Dec 23, 2022)

"X is fat and I would not have sex with them."
This got old pretty quick.


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 23, 2022)

I was never a fan of the soijak meme or the 3D smiley face one with sunglasses with his thumbs up. Some of them were clever but a lot of the time they are just politcal-sperging.


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 23, 2022)

Saying a random word or line in a weird voice. It's never funny, a weird voice is not a joke in it's self unless there is some context behind it with what is being said.


----------



## TheSaintEaon (Dec 23, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> In the same vein, "Australia upsidedown lol" is not funny and never has been, ESPECIALLY when my IRL friends, who fucking live here with me use it.


Dude that and Southern Incest memes, particularly about Alabama. Maybe its just 'cause I'm from the region, but I've lived all over the US. Somehow I think incest might been a bit more popular in places like Kansas where the only pussy for fifty miles is your sister's versus the south which all had major ports and cities.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 23, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Soyjaks were *never funny.*


That's what I thought.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Dec 23, 2022)

TheSaintEaon said:


> Dude that and Southern Incest memes, particularly about Alabama. Maybe its just 'cause I'm from the region, but I've lived all over the US. Somehow I think incest might been a bit more popular in places like Kansas where the only pussy for fifty miles is your sister's versus the south which all had major ports and cities.


My main offense about it is due to the fact that most incestuous behavior in the south was cousin marriage within planter families, which I am rather certain was happening just as often with the northern business aristocracy. But because the urban elites love to treat rural folks as subhuman scum, they propagated this idea that the rural population were so depraved as to breed with their parents and siblings. It pisses me off, and I despise every reference to the “Alabama lol” meme for this exact reason.


----------



## Chromeo (Dec 23, 2022)

TheSaintEaon said:


> Dude that and Southern Incest memes, particularly about Alabama. Maybe its just 'cause I'm from the region, but I've lived all over the US. Somehow I think incest might been a bit more popular in places like Kansas where the only pussy for fifty miles is your sister's versus the south which all had major ports and cities.


"Incest jokes about where I live aren't funny. The REAL incest happens where I don't live."
(goofin' lol, you're good)


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Dec 24, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> Have you ever seen or heard of Woke comedy?


No, and I really don't want to either.


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 24, 2022)

OvercookedBacon said:


> No, and I really don't want to either.


Isn't it just unfunny 'jokes' about straight white people?


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Dec 24, 2022)

The Birdbox meme, becuz it was so fuckin prolific I watched that crap movie.  Which was the point.  And I fell for it.  Never again.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 24, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Soyjaks were *never funny.*





i love them


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Dec 24, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Soyjaks were *never funny.*


Wojaks in general were never funny


----------



## Gondolindrim (Dec 27, 2022)

I hate every variation of the "X Status" meme. Mostly because it's the exact same joke over and over again, what if I played some porn and then le epic Vergil edit. Or Sam. Or Armstrong. This nofap, neopuritan thing going mainstream has been a disaster for internet comedy.


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 27, 2022)

Not a bee said:


> 3D smiley face one with sunglasses with his thumbs up. Some of them were clever but a lot of the time they are just politcal-sperging.




This one? Is actually called "Que picardia" and was originally a meme from an old argentinian forum named "Taringa", it was first used as a reaction image on Taringa and other hispanic websites until the retarded 4chan /pol/tards stole it and began to use it with political-sperging jokes


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 28, 2022)

Arianne Chan said:


> View attachment 4155072
> 
> This one? Is actually called "Que picardia" and was originally a meme from an old argentinian forum named "Taringa", it was first used as a reaction image on Taringa and other hispanic websites until the retarded 4chan /pol/tards stole it and began to use it with political-sperging jokes


YES THAT ONE
I never knew about its origins either, besides it /pol/ using it a lot. Man /pol/ ruins everything, don't they?


----------



## Scooter Kid (Dec 28, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Soyjaks were *never funny.*





Spoiler: the counterpoint:


----------



## Toolbox (Sunday at 4:49 PM)

Johnny Eastwood cash said:


> Florida jokes are not funny and i will never understand why people find them funny


Now late gen z has just replaced florida in these memes with Ohio. How hilarious and original.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Sunday at 9:08 PM)

"Me and who?" is pretty boring


----------



## Crex Crex (Tuesday at 5:06 AM)

14-year old zoomers (most of whom are amerimutts) making jokes about European history that they've just learned at school
>ahahah France rioting/surrendering ahahah
>ahahaha Italy switching sides so funni ahahah
>lmao ahahaha austrian painter lololol 
>lol english people colonize everything amirite???????

It's all so tiresome.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Tuesday at 6:24 AM)

Crex Crex said:


> 14-year old zoomers (most of whom are amerimutts) making jokes about European history that they've just learned at school
> >ahahah France rioting/surrendering ahahah
> >ahahaha Italy switching sides so funni ahahah
> >lmao ahahaha austrian painter lololol
> ...



When ze german kid fails ze art class.
"Haha, i'm in Danger"
omegalul


----------



## Crex Crex (Tuesday at 6:44 AM)

Executive Petrel said:


> When ze german kid fails ze art class.
> "Haha, i'm in Danger"
> omegalul


INGERLAND PEEPO WHEN DEI FIND ROCK: OH YEAH IT'S COLONIZING TIME *COLONIZES ALL OVER THE NATIVES*
upvotes to the left pls I got an F in maths and I need to soothe the pain


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Tuesday at 6:49 AM)

Not a joke, but a comment style where someone starts with like "this is personally funny to me because I'm actually a trained scuba diving dog walker"


----------



## Arianne Chan (Tuesday at 4:03 PM)

Whatever the "animation memes" are


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Tuesday at 5:12 PM)

Soyjaks are annoying sometimes, but getting ads like this on youtube is really wearing me out


----------



## Pissmaster (Tuesday at 5:20 PM)

Soyjaks are definitely getting long in the tooth.  How long have they been the de facto meme face?  Like 5-6 years now?


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Tuesday at 5:26 PM)

I despise the "Laughs in _______" meme under an image.


----------



## ShiftyBoi (Wednesday at 12:19 AM)

Any youtube comment format.

No one:

Therapist: X isn't it real it can't hurt you

I love how (minor detail without substance)

Apart from that I couldn't stand the morbius memes, they weren't funny to begin with, but after a while they just devolved into non humor. It became about referencing the fact that something was a meme, instead of something actually funny. 
It's almost as bad as rage comic memes, where it went from expressing ideas to just "look I know what internet funni is, I'm part of the joke".


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Wednesday at 8:51 AM)

ShiftyBoi said:


> Apart from that I couldn't stand the morbius memes


I'm convinced that the morbing memes are a studio plant


----------



## timewave0 (Wednesday at 8:57 AM)

This has already been said ITT but I’m pretty tired of the
Disgusting dysgenic soyjak (you) say x
Based Aryan gigachad (me) say y
format. It’s played out. 

I’m also not big on one-trick ethnic comedians. I found them funny like 15 years ago, but the shtick just doesn’t do it for me anymore.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Wednesday at 1:57 PM)

Pissmaster said:


> Soyjaks are definitely getting long in the tooth.  How long have they been the de facto meme face?  Like 5-6 years now?


Wojak is over a decade old. 

It just modern ragefaces at this point.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Wednesday at 2:40 PM)

Soyjaks are funny because they exist.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Wednesday at 3:32 PM)

Executive Petrel said:


> Soyjaks are funny because they exist.


Soyjacks can still be funny.


----------

